# vi pare che l'abbia presa troppo alta?



## elemika

Buongiorno,
nel discorso sulle apparenze ingannevoli della realtà  ("...la realtà d'oggi è destinata a scoprire l'illusione domani..") il protagonista di Pirandello dice:

"_Vi pare che l'abbia presa troppo alta? E caliamo un poco. La palla è elastica; ma per rimbalzare bisogna che tocchi terra. Tocchiamo terra e facciamola rivenire allo mano.._."

Ho difficoltà  ad interpretare quel "l'abbia presa troppo alta".
 Ha qualche origine idiomatica?
 Che cosa vuol dire - la voce troppo alta? le materie troppo filosofiche, "troppo alte"? 

Grazie!


----------



## steeler1

Forse la "palla al balzo"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Purtroppo qui dove sono non ho alla mano "Uno nessuno e Centomila". Potresti darci il contesto?


----------



## elemika

Sì, prego: CLICK
La parte VIII.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

In questo caso, Pirandello chiede al lettore: "Vi pare che ho astratto troppo il problema? (l'ho presa troppo alta, sott. tale questione) Partiamo allora dal basso, perché una palla, quando rimbalza, deve prima toccare terra"
metafora per asserire che ogni problema non può essere risolto se non astraendosi da esso, e componendo un sistema generale nel quale analizzare tale problema nel suo complesso. Infatti, lui parte dal problema spicciolo, dalla palla che tocca terra (il fatto che scopre di avere il naso lievemente storto) e per capire da cosa derivi tale sua percezione innalza il discorso, considerando le dinamiche generali, arrivando alle sue conclusioni (ossia che una verità non ci fu data e non c'è, ad esempio). E' anche una critica (o una punzecchiatura magari) a chi si ferma troppo al particolare senza vedere la visione d'insieme, che è l'unica che gli può far percepire quale sia veramente il problema e quale la soluzione. A chi è concreto senza essere astratto.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Cosimo,
la tua interpretazione è chiara.
Diciamo, l'altezza si misura dalla distanza dai fatti alle conclusioni, dalla terra al "pensiero al volo".

La sua conclusione si riferisce al carattere "variabile" , "indeterminato" di realtà.
La sua terra? La terra dev'essere composta dai fatti.
Ma "di quali fatti volete parlare?" Decide di partire dai suoi connotati  ma subito fa una nota: dai connotati come si vedono ; dai connotati come sono percepiti dagli altri e dunque cambiabili ("Ecco qua, terra terra")

Spero di aver colto correttamente la tua spiegazione
Grazie

@ Steeler: ti ringrazio per "prendere la palla al balzo", non l'ho incontrato ancora, molto utile!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, diciamo che è una graduale elevazione, dal problema (terra terra) alla _soluzione, _che è generale, quindi richiede visione d'insieme, e una visione d'insieme si ha "dall'alto". 
Come quando si è in una città sconosciuta, e ci si perde, e allora il problema è il non sapere dove si è. La soluzione sta nell'averne una visione d'insieme: si prende una mappa, e si osserva la città (dall'alto, poiché la mappa è una miniatura della città vista dall'alto), per capire come affrontarla e scoprirne le vie di fuga. Così fa l'intellettuale, cerca di vedere la questione alla lontana, per farsene una ragione e darvi una risposta.


----------



## elemika

Ti sono veramente grata, Cosimo, per la chiave che mi hai dato!
Che bell'esempio quello con la mappa!
Quindi "l'abbia presa troppo alta" sarebbe una soluzione troppo lontana dai fatti  su quali si appoggia; si perde il filo del discorso; e l'autore cerca di tornare un lettore alla terra (cioè ai fatti) dall'altezza della sua soluzione finale.

Ti ringrazio ancora! 
(e spero che per me verrà il tempo anche per "Il Barone Rampante" )


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

aspetta però: ricorda che comunque per lui è importante l'elevazione, e critica chi crede che i problemi vadano risolti "da basso e basta". Per questo dice a questi: "vi pare l'abbia presa troppo alta?" Ma per lui è sottinteso: "E invece non è così, perché prenderla 'alta' è l'unico modo per risolverla".

il barone rampante te lo consiglio molto: un gran libro sul ruolo dell'intellettuale. E usa la stessa metafora: quella di innalzarsi (ossia salire sugli alberi) per poter capire come risolvere i problemi da basso (quelli dei contadini che Cosimo aiutava, ad esempio). Sempre partendo dal presupposto che i problemi paiono insormontabili vissuti dall'interno, ma se abbiamo la capacità di analizzarli bene, guardandoli da lontano, i problemi diventano nella maggior parte dei casi piccoli problemi (similmente a come un rinoceronte, pur grande, visto dallo spazio è minuscolo ).


----------



## elemika

Eh, sì: una termite deve arrampicarsi su un albero per capire com'è un rinoceronte...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

esatto  
Inoltre mi permetto di porgerti i miei complimenti per la tua conoscenza dell'italiano, ottima per una straniera, davvero ... onestamente, devo dire poi che a me non dispiacerebbe in futuro imparare un poco di russo, per capire Gogol anche in originale, ad esempio... vedremo se sarò capace


----------



## elemika

Grazie.
Sì, ogni lingua straniera ti apre un mondo nuovo e anche ti cambia...

Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda potresti dirmi: questa "la" ("l'abbia presa troppo alta") funziona come "la" delle parole "prenersela", "farsela", "cavarsela"...?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

sì, in italiano abbiamo la possibilità di aggiungere i pronomi come prefissi o come suffissi...
ad es.:
prenderlo (prender+ lo)
l'ho preso (lo ho preso)

un tempo, si usava molto il suffisso in parole composte come _dicasi _(tutt'oggi pienamente usato) ma anche _anderommi_(andrò+mi)mi andrò, ritornossi (ritornò+ si) si ritornò e così via. Oggi tale uso è moderato (diciamo _dicasi_, ma generalmente non anderommi, e neppure andrommi, se non in casi giustificati) ma il meccanismo rimane: _dicasi, facciasi, eccettuatasi, rallentatasi_ ecc., in special modo con si (terza persona singolare del dativo personale).


----------



## elemika

Ma a che cosa si riferisce questa "la"?
Si potrebbe dire "vi pare che abbia preso troppo alto" o si deve aggiungere il nome dell'oggetto o un pronome (la=una cosa...) nel modo sostitutivo?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

vi pare che abbia preso questa discussione (complemento oggetto) troppo alta? 
Vi pare che l'abbia(la abbia= pronome personale complemento oggetto; sottinteso: questa discussione) presa troppo alta?


----------



## elemika

Perfetto!
Ci sono arrivata 

Grazie ancora
e buona domenica


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Di niente, sempre a disposizione... 
Buon fine settimana anche a te.


----------

